# Ugh..



## angylroses (Feb 27, 2003)

I was doing soooo well with my IBS. I was going out more.. able to eat a lot of different foods (still staying away from trigger foods, though). Was having such a good time that I wasn't able to visit the boards.But for the past couple weeks, my IBS has been horrible. Even safe foods are no longer safe. I called my doctor and he did prescribe me different spasm relief medication, but also warned that it's habit forming. So I haven't taken any because I'm a bit scared to do so.Immodium works wonders, but also leaves me constipated for one to two weeks after taking it, with horrible gas pains. I finally broke down and took some last night, but am really regretting it now.I haven't been able to eat much for the past few days and am actually beginning to become a bit scared of food. Anyone else have days/weeks/months where you're starving, but the thought of eating anything is just plain nerve racking?Sorry for the ranting.. it's been a long week.


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

I'm sorry you aren't feeling well







. I guess everything has its ups and downs, but it seems like IBS has more downs... I hope you are feeling better and that the IBS starts to let up on you a bit.


----------



## ataraxia (Jun 23, 2003)

I know exactly how you feel. I hate it, it's horrible. Just when I start to think that my IBS is under control and I can start to eat with not as many worries, bang! My IBS hits again and it leaves me terrified to eat for weeks at a time. I know how you feel, don't worry, it will go away eventually. I know it's easy for me to say, you're the one experiencing the pain right now, but stay strong.


----------



## angylroses (Feb 27, 2003)

Thanks guys. I'm starting to feel somewhat better after taking that darn Immodium. But I know if I eat the wrong thing, I'll have bad gas pains.. and in about a week, when my system gets back on track after a couple days of constipation, I'll be in the bathroom once an hour.







Does anyone else who has IBS C/D take Immodium? I mostly have IBS C, but will occasionally have IBS D. The Immodium works great for the IBS D, but will make the IBS C 10 times worse!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

IBS has this unfortunate habit of "ups and downs" i have found, normally deciding that hell is going to break loose just when its really not very convenient. Try not to get disheartened and keep plowing on with it.Try not to take imodium if you can help it. But its always good as a standby as its safe to take whenever you need it.Have you tried Heather Van Vorous diet? www.eatingforibs.comIts been very effective it many people with ibs. Its not expensive, so worth a try!Keep your chin up!Nikki


----------



## angylroses (Feb 27, 2003)

Yup, Nikki. Already bought both of her books and have been following it for almost a year now.


----------



## asian_girl (Aug 22, 2003)

hey angryl...anyway, im having the problem as same as you..im now fearing food!!! ive gone two days without any consumption..and it felt good. i didnt have to worry about going to the loo coz theres notihgn to come out. lol


----------



## xwatchxyouxdream (Apr 28, 2003)

hi asian girl, i'm asian too. lol i dont know why i just posted to say that.


----------

